# Newmar



## newmar (Mar 9, 2008)

Weed Eater PE 550 Starter Pulley Problem 
I have a Weed Eater PE 550 Edger with a broken Starter Pulley. I have the replacement pulley, cord and dogs, and the original Cam-Starter and Wire-Starter Dog. Unfortunately when the original pulley jammed it melted and I have no idea how the Cam-Starter and Wire-Starter dog goes together. The IPB shows that the cam sits on top of the pulley and dogs, followed by the spring. I have been unable assemble them so the dogs engage in the starter cup when I pull the starter cord. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a explosion for your edger, maybe it will help with the assembly. I think the info you need is on pages 4-8. Have a good one. Geo
View attachment Weedeater_Edger87525[1].pdf


----------



## newmar (Mar 9, 2008)

geogrubb thanks for the input. Unfortunately I had the parts breakdown you forwarded, but I have been unable to figure out how install the cam-spring, (42) so it retains the cam-starter (36) on the pulley (44). My spring looks good with no indication of being broken, but there is no way I can to install it so both stay in place on the pulley. The cup ((41) fits like it should, but the dogs (43) do not stay in place when I pull the cord jamming the pulley.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

i got your email, & the problem i posted about was on a Crapsman blower. the fix in that case was to shim the flimsy fan cover with washers, as it was pressing on the rope spool. i ended up repairing the unit for free with that fix because i made them realise that for $135, a Stihl BG55 blower would last them for years...

sorry my fix doesn't apply...


----------



## newmar (Mar 9, 2008)

*luckyvision*

Thanks anyway. Just thought you might have been inside a starter cup and pulley assembly like this and remembered how they went together. Thanks


----------

